# Ram Air Exhaust



## RAF (Sep 25, 2010)

Just ordered a set of 2.5" Ram Air manifolds for my 65 GTO. The engine is out for rebuild and my question is can I install the engine with the manifolds in place or do I have to wait until the engine is in the car to bolt them on? Thanks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No problem installing or removing the engine with manifolds on my 68


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

install with manifolds in place on engine. only way to go.


----------

